# No brainer for hiding wires



## GregC (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

Newbie here! Wasn't sure if there were any other technical-novices on here but I followed a crafty piece of advice from another member for hiding all the wires that came with my surround sound speakers - so I thought I'd share my experience in the hope you can gain from it too!

I recently invested in a new surround sound system in my living room - but did not predict the trouble i would have hiding the wires. MY friend recommend i used cable trunking by D-Line. I bought a couple of packets of the mini-self adhesive trunking in white off their website. It blends perfectly with my baseboard - you can't even see it!

Was easy to fit and it's literally peel.... and stick! 

Hope this helps even just one person with too many wires 

Greg!:sn:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Those are quite handy indeed. As I have Tile Floors in the Living Room, I have Rugs that I run my Surround Cables under to keep them out of sight.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You did the peel and stick? You might live to regret that. Haven’t used this brand in particular, but with similar products, I’ve tried taking that stuff off years later, and the adhesive foam material stays on the baseboard – won’t come off. I recommend drilling holes in it and screwing it to the baseboard wit something like #4 sheet metal screws. It’s much, much easier to patch and paint over a tiny hole than get rid of that adhesive foam.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## GregC (May 23, 2012)

Oh good point! Well hopefully it shouldn't be too much of a problem - I will let you guys know how it goes when I remove it!

Thanks guys!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Another tip, kind of obvious, but in case it helps someone. I put my newly built TLAHs in my home office, which has carpet and baseboard. The baseboard is high enough that I was able to just tuck the speaker cables under the base board, once under the baseboard, the carpet poofs back up and hides the speaker cables (except for where they need to pop out on either end). Easy peasy! I was originally thinking I'd have to make another trip under the crawlspace to run speaker wires, but lucked out.


----------

